
Inside the doomsday seed vault - JohnHammersley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-34658200
======
DrScump
Reuters photo set:

[http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/inside-the-doomsday-
seed...](http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/inside-the-doomsday-seed-
vault?articleId=USRTX1YS0N)

~~~
gus_massa
You should add the [http://](http://) to make the parser show the address as a
link.

~~~
DrScump
Done.

Darn posting from mobile...

